# ما جئت لألقى سلاما بل سيفا



## DanD (30 أبريل 2010)

سلام المسيح 

في الكتاب المقدس يقول الرب

متي _10_34((لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً بَلْ سَيْفاً))

وهنا يقول الرب

لوقا_12_49((جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ نَاراً عَلَى الأَرْضِ فَمَاذَا أُرِيدُ لَوِ اضْطَرَمَتْ؟ 
 وَلِي صِبْغَةٌ أَصْطَبِغُهَا وَكَيْفَ أَنْحَصِرُ حَتَّى تُكْمَلَ؟ أَتَظُنُّونَ أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُعْطِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟ كَلاَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ! بَلِ انْقِسَاماً. ))

يقول الرب متي لالقي سيفا

ويقول الرب في لوقا بل انقساما 

هل الاصحاحات مختلفة ام  لهذا تفسير ولهذا تفسير اوو قصد اخر ..؟؟؟:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: تفسير ضروري مهم*


 سنضع الايات الثلاثة التالية لهذه الاية للتوضيح
*لا تظنوا أني جئت  لألقي سلاماً على الأرض، ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً، فإني جئت لأفرّق  الإنسان ضد أبيه، والابنة ضد أمها، والكنه ضد حماتها". ثم يقول: "من أحب  أباً أو أماً أكثر مني لا يستحقني" (متى 10: 34-37).*
*فكلمة سيف الوارد  ذكرها في قوله هي كلمة مجازية ذكرها المسيح في معرض حديثه عن الصعوبات التي  تلاقيها رسالة الإنجيل في طريقها إلى قلوب الناس، وليس المقصود هنا بكلمة  "سلاماً" السلام السياسي، ولا بكلمة "سيف" السيف الذي يُستعمل في الحرب.  فإشارة المسيح إلى السلام والسيف تشير بلغة مجازية إلى المعاناة النفسية  التي يمرّ بها الإنسان المؤمن والصعوبات التي تواجهه في حياة الإيمان.*

باختصار : 
الايه كانت بمعني بسيط ان بسبب المسيح وتعاليم المسيح كان سوف يرفضه كثيرين  ويجدف عليه كثيرين مثل الاديان المتواجدة الان 
فينشقوا الي قسمين :

1_ قسم امن به واعترف انه الفادي والمخلص للعالم الوحيد المعبر الوحيد  للدخول السماء ودخول اورشاليم وتمتع بوجودنا مع الله

2_قسم اخر تقسى قلبه وتمسك بالباطل رفض الحق ورفض دمه الغالي الذي سفك من  اجله
ويظل مقتنع انه صحيح انه مؤمن بالله وينفذ جميع وصايا الله
وهو بعيد كل البعد عن الله وعن محبه الله وعن بنوه الله له
سلام المسيح


----------



## DanD (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: تفسير ضروري مهم*

طيب معلش خدني علي قد عقلي

اية دخل *فإني جئت لأفرّق الإنسان ضد أبيه، والابنة ضد أمها، والكنه ضد حماتها". *

*اية دخلة في سؤالي دة تكميل من سبب قدومة *

*شوف تاني *

* تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاماً على الأرض، ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً، فإني جئت لأفرّق الإنسان ضد أبيه، والابنة ضد أمها، والكنه ضد حماتها*

*ما جئت لالقي سلاما بل سيفا ويكمل فإني جئت لافرق الانسان .......*​


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: تفسير ضروري مهم*

ولا يهمك خدي راحتك واسالي 
*فإني  جئت لأفرّق الإنسان ضد أبيه، والابنة ضد أمها، والكنه ضد حماتها".*
*المسيح لم يأتي  ليفرّق العائلات ويقيم أعضاءها بعضهم على بعض، ولم يأتي ليفرّق الابن عن  أبيه ولا ليثير الكنه ضد حماتها. ولكن المقصود. هو أنه إذا آمن رجل بالمسيح  ولم تؤمن زوجته، كان الإنجيل بمثابة سيف يفرّق الزوجة عن رجلها بسبب  الاختلاف في العقيدة. بين المؤمن وغير المؤمن. وعندما قال يسوع هذه الكلمات  بأنه جاء ليلقي سيفاً، وأن أعداء الإنسان أهل بيته، إنما كان يحاول أن  يوضح لهم الصورة التي كانت في أذهانهم، بأنه عندما يأتي يوم الرب ستحدث  انقسامات خطيرة بين أفراد الأسرة الواحدة*.
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## DanD (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: تفسير ضروري مهم*

اوكي فهمت دي بتاعت اهل البيت

ولكن 

*تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاماً على الأرض، ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً،  وخلص الجملة علي كدة*

*الي بعديها بيقول * 
أَتَظُنُّونَ أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُعْطِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟ كَلاَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ! بَلِ انْقِسَاماً. 

ولاحظي هنا في .  والنقطة دي دليل علي نهاية الجملة في اللغة العربية وانا نقلة الاصحاح زي ما هو من الكتاب المقدس من المنتدي بالضبط


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: تفسير ضروري مهم*

لم افهم ماقصدتيه من سؤالك الاخير 
هل المشكلة او الاستفسار عندك على كلمة انقساما ؟؟؟
يرجى التوضيح 
سلام


----------



## DanD (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: تفسير ضروري مهم*

اسفة علي عدم التوضيح 

انا قصدي 

ان لما الرب قال 
أَتَظُنُّونَ أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُعْطِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟ كَلاَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ! بَلِ انْقِسَاماً. 


ولاحظي ال(.) ال(.) دليل علي نهاية الجملة في اللغة العربية ونهاية المقصد منها​


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: تفسير ضروري مهم*

انا لا ارى بها اي مشكلة 
فالانقسام  هنا كماوضحته هو الانقسام الايماني داخل الاسرة والعائلة الواحدة 
انا شب ولست بنت 
سلام المسيح


----------



## DanD (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: تفسير ضروري مهم*

إزاي بس

الجملة انتهت ب(.)

وبدأ مقصد تاني 

إزاي مافيش مشكلة فيها .؟؟؟


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: تفسير ضروري مهم*

سنضع الايات 
51 أَتَظُنُّونَ  أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُعْطِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟ كَلاَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ!  بَلِ انْقِسَاماً.
52 لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ مِنَ الآنَ خَمْسَةٌ فِي بَيْتٍ وَاحِدٍ  مُنْقَسِمِينَ: ثَلاَثَةٌ عَلَى اثْنَيْنِ وَاثْنَانِ عَلَى ثَلاَثَةٍ.
53 يَنْقَسِمُ الأَبُ عَلَى الاِبْنِ وَالاِبْنُ عَلَى الأَبِ وَالأُمُّ  عَلَى الْبِنْتِ وَالْبِنْتُ عَلَى الأُمِّ وَالْحَمَاةُ عَلَى كَنَّتِهَا  وَالْكَنَّةُ عَلَى حَمَاتِهَا».
معنى ايه اللي انتهى يا اخي
تابع بقية الايات لتلاحظ التاكيد على صحة ماقلت لك في اجوبتي السابقة 
الايات  بسيطة جدا جدا تشرح نفسها بنفسها 
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## DanD (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: تفسير ضروري مهم*

مفهمتينيش لسة 

بصي الكتاب المقدس في المنتدي زي ما نقلتة كدا بالضبط

34 «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً بَلْ سَيْفاً(.) 
35 فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ وَالاِبْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا. 
36 وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ. 

شفتي النقطة 

ال(.) في اللغة العربية دليل علي نهاية الجملة او المقصد وبدأ مقصد جديد

دة االي اقصدة 

وانا بنت علي فكرة


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: تفسير ضروري مهم*

اعذرني لا ارى في سؤالك اي فكرة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/10 هذا انجيل متى الاصحاح 10 في اخر كل اية يوجد نقطة , النقطة علامة انتهاء الاية وليس انتهاء الفكرة . فالكتاب المقدس وحدة متكاملة لايمكن ان تفصل اية عن اية .
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## DanD (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: تفسير ضروري مهم*

ازاي علامة انتهاء الاية وليست علامة انتهاء الفكرة او المقصد 

ولية الاية تنتهي من غير الفكرة

مش دي تبقي لخبطة .؟؟؟

وكمان غلط حتي في اللغة العربية


----------



## joker46 (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: تفسير ضروري مهم*

*استاذ دان انت سالت وتم التوضيح لك.الكتاب المقدس واضح الايه اللي بعد شرحت التي قبلها.اقرا الاصحاح كامل يا اخي.واهلا بيك.*

*لو عاوز تفهم انا متاكد انك فهمت*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: تفسير ضروري مهم*

ببساطة يا اخت  DanD

هل النقطة إستخدامها في اللغة إنهاء الحوار تماما ؟

ام إنهاء جملة وبداية جملة جديدة في نفس الموضوع ؟

حضرتك لو تفتكري ايام المدرسة لما كنا بنكتب مواضيع التعبير هل لما بنحط نقطة بعد أي جملة بنكون خلصنا الموضوع ودخلنا في موضوع تاني غير اللي كنا بنكتب فية ؟

الموضوع ببساطة : 

الاية : لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى  الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً بَلْ سَيْفاً

هي الفكرة الرئيسية

ومن بعدها يبدأ شرحها في  : 

 فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ  وَالاِبْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا

وصلت المعلومة ولا لسة ؟


----------



## My Rock (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: تفسير ضروري مهم*

مُكرر:
*ما  جئت لأرسى سلاماً ، بل سيفاً
تفسير إنجيل متى
**سفراء  الملك*


يُغلق بسبب التكرار


----------

